# MP  with the SOF



## twizted (2 Mar 2006)

My question, will mp be part of the new unit. If so will they have a different training or the same training.


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

I would guess that there would be some specialist MP capability within the SOF, much like there is within JTF2 and was with the CAR. Remains to be seen what exactly will come out of it.

MPO81


----------



## twizted (12 Mar 2006)

In the jtf we have people there ! They are specialist in the b section ? do you know how many people ?


----------

